# What To Tell The Babysitter



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm going on vacation from July 23-August 2nd, and my mother will be watching Pepper and my cats. Now, my mother is for some reason very nervous about watching Pepper (she's one of those people that jumps every time hedgie makes any noise or sudden movement) and asking for a detailed list of instructions. I can think of the basics- how much to feed him, what not to feed him, watch the temperature of his cage, but I was wondering if there's things I might forget just because I instinctively do them every day. Any suggestions? What would you/do you tell your babysitter? Also, are their any tips I can give her on handling him so she doesn't feel so on edge? For some reason, she's worried about squishing him!

Thanks guys.  I'm a little nervous leaving him behind, but I think it's better than bringing him in this heat.


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know about hogs, but when I left my guinea pigs with my mom she was also very very nervious with them. I had her come over a couple days before I went away and helped her hold them, first in her lap, then in her hands, until she learned to trust that they wouldn't hurt her and they learned to relax around her (as they get more nervious when you're nervious). And I showed her how to pick them up and put them back and had her do it several times until she was comfortable with them completely. This helped a lot with her being able to take care of them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When we went on vacation, I had a girlfriend look after Cholla. I tried to make it as easy as I could for both of them, so this is what I did. I told her to clean the poopy wheel, give him x# of each kibble, wash out & refill his water bowl, put a different t-shirt in the cage every other day (so he would always have our scent-you have to prepare ahead of time for that one by wearing & keeping different shirts), check the temperature & finally to visually check on him. She didn't have to touch him or hold him. Just look inside his house. I told her if he was grumpy, then he was ok. I also left the # of our vet & directions & the # where we were. 
Before we left, we made sure to have a bag of shirts (checked so there are no threads), we made sure to set the thermostat so it would be ok & finally, we bought a lamp timer at Home Depot that would turn the light off & on, so he would keep the same routine. (Our routine is I turn the light on @ 5 am when I get up & off @ 7pm when I get him for cuddle time.)


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't request that she holds him if she isn't comfortable. My mom wasn't thrilled about the poopy wheel and certainly had no interest in holding them. I was fine with that as long as their basic needs were met. I provided disposable rubber gloves for her to handle the wheel situation with, and pre-measured their food into little sandwich baggies for each day so she didn't have to deal with measuring it out each time. Then I labeled each baggie with the day of the week and their names.

Mornings: turn on light, poke/touch each hedgie blanket gently for a "huffing" sound. Clean water dish, fresh water, clean wheel, add food. 

Night: gently poke each hedgie blanket for a "huffing sound". Replace wheel, check water again, Turn off light at 9 p.m.

Basically I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I also had the travel cases next to each cage in case she was to discover something horrible during a visit, I knew she'd rush them to a vet and wanted the travel case visible.


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

I was just recently gone for a week and had taken My hedgie over to my grandma's for her to take care of her. All i had her do was check her in the morning make sure she had kibble and water if she decided to come out during the day.. which hardly ever happens. Then at night she would check to make sure the temp. was good and clean her wheel. pick up her house to see if she was in it and listen for a Huffing sound 

Then at night i would have her Check her kibble and water again (wash whatever needed washing) Have her give her that nights extra food- Baby food, treats, whatever i had planned for that night written down. Check her house for a huffing sound And then later around 9:30 listen for the small noise of her wheel.... then if for some reason she was up super late or early to listen for a crazy loud noise coming from her cage around 3 A.M (her running in her wheel!)

I'm the only one who holds her, She gets pretty upset with other people and has actually bitten someone else who was holding her... Kinda makes me feel good in a weird way.. She knows her momma!!


----------

